# new holland L185 skid loader electrical problems



## mwe115 (Dec 24, 2011)

desperate for answers to my customers New Holland L185 skid loader.. lift arms and buckets will not release .. seat switch and seat belt check out.. even replaced the $550.00 instrument panel which worked for a short time.. main ground wires I may suspect but are hard to get to.. I checked under foot panel cover and used service valve to emergecy lift and lock lift arms.. any help aout there?????


----------

